# Herping in Bridgend area?



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

I know Bridgend is supposed to be a pretty good area for herping but I have no clue where to go so I'm just looking for some people who are from around here to PM me some spots which I might be able to find some wild reptiles for some photography. I won't be handling anything as it's not my style (prefer to observe and photograph from a distance)
I'm just looking to add to my wildlife portfolio really as the only other thing I have is anoles in antigua and would be nice to have the local herps to add.
Please can people keep the answers to PMs only because I know it's sensitive information that people don't want spread around due to people snatching them/disturbing them etc.
Obviously if you just want to share what species I can find around my area that is fine to post here I guess?
I can drive so it isn't really a problem getting anywhere


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

Bridgend has feral Xenopus laevis, african clawed frog, cant give you the exact area as i have been trying to find out myself lol


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

Try getting in touch with your local ARG groups: they will be looking for people to help with suveys at this time of year and my local one does photograpy workshops at known sites:

Gwent Amphibian and Reptile Group | SEWBReC
SWWARG - Whos who


----------

